# Lie-Nielsen 15ppi Rip Carcass Saw



## waho6o9

You're wise to purchase quality. Thanks for the excellent review.

Nice looking dovetails BTW.


----------



## ShaneA

Nice looking saw, glad you are happy with the purchase.


----------



## carguy460

Thanks Shane, waho6o9. I'm happy with it for sure! As a beginner, I'm glad I didn't get a lesser quality saw because its results may have discouraged me from the craft…thats something I fear constantly, that I'll get discouraged and give up this journey.

And thanks for the nod on the dovetails…I was happy with them since they were my first, but they are far from where I want them!


----------



## donwilwol

Nice review Jason, and with dovetails like that, I'm not buying the whole "no skills" thing.


----------



## Richforever

I agree. There is nothing like the look and feel of a great tool. I use the carcase saw filed for cross-cuts plus the dovetail saw. They are my "buddies".


----------



## TDog

Great saw! my first saw was the LN dovetail saw. I am getting another LN saw soon. A tenon saw 16" hopefully, just got a deal on a Stanley brace today, going to handwork for fun and better family time aithout machine noise! 
Happy sawing,...Nice dovetails keep it up


----------



## Ken90712

Great revie and hard to argue the Quality from LN. Love there stuff and would love to have all there tools in the shop. LOL Well done and congrats on learing dovtails.


----------



## felkadelic

TDog, that 16" tenon saw is a WONDERFUL saw. I picked up one at the Seattle hand tool event recently and it cuts like butter.


----------



## chrisstef

I second what Don has to say about the no skills. Those tails are good lookin even if ya did cut em in a 2×4


----------



## clafollett

Great post carguy! I've been reviewing backsaw's myself and would really love to get my hands on a BadAxe saw but am having a hard time coughing up that kinda dough. I'm glad to see you found this to be comfortable since this one is also on my short list.

I too am also an amateur hand tool guy so its good to hear you've found this tool to help make up for your lack of skill.

Good job on your first hand cut dovetails BTW! They look great!


----------



## carguy460

TDog - let us know when you get the tenon saw! That saw is on my list, right after a crosscut carcass saw! And good call leaning towards the hand tool side of things…I agree with the family-friendly aspect of it, noise wise and safety wise!

Ken - thanks for the kind words! LN is definitely top of the line stuff, I'm proud to own a small piece of their lineup.

Don, Stef, and everyone else - thanks for the dovetail props, but yall are just full of it…that set of tails is awful, and the only reason they look somewhat OK is because the pic is from my Crackberry…poor photography hides a multitude of sins…

P.S. Stef, those tails were cut from the finest 1×12 painted shelf scraps I could find…No 2×4's were harmed, though a plane or two may have been harmed removing latex paint from the old shelves…


----------



## carguy460

Clafollett - Bad Axe saws did cross my mind during my saw hunt, and I am confident that they are quality saws worth every penny. I may purchase one in the future, but for now I am sold on the LN quality and customer service.

Good luck with your hand tool journey, and let us know what tool you decide on!


----------

